# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Revisori enti locali

## roby

Buon giorno a tutti! Prendo atto dell'avvio di questa nuova opportunità offerta dal Commercialista Telematico: spero di poter scambiare opinioni sui diversi problemi con tanti altri colleghi... Chi comincia?  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## TheGuardian

Comincio io, non so se riguarda questa sezione, ma spero che almeno qui qualcuno mi possa dare delle spiegazioni in merito all'iscrizione nel registro dei revisori (vedi post sez. altri agomenti)
Grazie

----------


## Ornella P.

Utilissimo questo forum !!!
Grazie mille a chi ha avuto l'idea di inserirlo !!

----------

